# Knitting/sewing groups in the Peterborough UK area



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if any knitting/sewing groups in the Peterborough UK area as I would like to join one. Sue


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Our local John Lewis has a knitting group so it might be worth checking with them. U3A might be another group to try or your local church. Sometimes the library has a board advertising local groups. Even our local gardening centre has started a group!


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions. I can't find any local to me but I will keep looking. Sue x


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure where you are in Peterborough, but the Central library does host a Knit and Natter every fortnight. Monday night at the Brewer Tap there is a meeting where all crafters welcome. There are three groups associated with the U3A.
I go to one in Market Deeping but the location is non fixed for a bit.
There's a sewing group that meets at the Sue Ryder every week as well I think.


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Knora. I will get I touch with the Library. Can you tell me what U3A is please I have never heard if this. Thank you so much. Sue x


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Knora. I will get I touch with the Library. Can you tell me what U3A is please I have never heard if this. Thank you so much. Sue x


----------



## knuttyknitter (Sep 14, 2012)

U3A is the University of the third Age


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

The U3A in Peterborough is a very big group which offers a wide range of activities. If you have a look on the internet you'll see the sort of things they offer. Yearly membership is about £9, the meetings may need a further contribution if they are held somewhere which charges rent. There are some knitting groups and also a patchwork and quilting group. I did hear about a sewing group that expected to start soon but I don't know any more about that, might be something on the website Meetings are held in various places in and about Peterborough.


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information. I will follow this up & see what I can find. I had no idea about U3A before. Sue x


----------

